

Yahoo demoting IE6 to C-grade status in Q1 2011 - drgath
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/11/03/gbs-update-2010q4/

======
drgath
If you are wondering what "C-grade" support means...

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/articles/gbs/#define-support>

"Summary: C-grade browsers are identified, incapable, antiquated and rare. QA
tests a sampling of C-grade browsers, and bugs are addressed with high
priority."

The end is near!

